# Frers 36 vs Farr 37



## halfree (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone compare a Frers 36 and a Farr 37 for racer/cruiser characteristics? 

With primary interest being racing, but not wanting to sleep in pipe berths if racing overnight or cruising a weekend with my wife.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Check this website:
http://www.image-ination.com/sailcalc.html


----------



## CliffVetter (Apr 14, 2002)

*Kudos to FARR 37's*

Can't help with a comparison however I own a 1984 Farr 37, BAD COMPANY INC, that I have owned since March 2002. I am the third owner. I have raced it successfully and won a few races doing so out of a highly competitive Muskegon, Michigan venue. The boat is very safe, very seaworthy and pretty fast. If sailed well there is no reason it wouldn't win every time out. There in lies the caveat. In heavier winds 20-30 plus knts some crew, seven or eight makes this fun to sail but most boats in this category do need this type of crew for racing. Happy to send photo's of what a properly maintained FARR 37 should look like. The bottom line is I highly recommend the FARR 37. High tech boat built in 1983-1984 era, still solid/no warts anywhere per survey in 08. Lots of kevlar mat in hull. Weighs in at 12,200 pounds for a 37'6" boat, with 6200 pounds of that in ballast/keel. Doesn't do anything weird in heavy winds upwind or downwind. I have sailed mine at 13.9 knots downwind under 1 1/2 oz spinnaker in 32-35 knots of wind. Not a bad cruiser either. Cliff Vetter


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't compare the 2 but we owned a Frers 36 [Carroll Marine] from 1987-2000. Loved the boat. Both raced and cruised it. Was a joy to cruise with just 2 of us but to race it really took a full crew and 8 was really a minimum.

I think the key with both these boats is just finding the right one. Racers of this age are either well taken care of or have been raced hard and put away wet and will need lots of work or are plane worn out.

FWIW my old boat is still racing on the Chesapeake and last I heard winning races to this day. I would also look at an Express 37 again assuming you can find the right boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I looked at Farr 37's, Frers 36's and Express 37's when I was looking for my boat. I have sailed on all three. If your primary interest is racing, then I would lean towards the Express 37 which seem to still be reasonably competative in PHRF and even in IRC. Both the Express and the Farr 37 were well constructed and were reasonably robust designs. The Farrs were consistently in the best structural shape, and the Expresses were in the best cosmetic shape. The Frers reportedly had many of the Carroll Marine issues in spades. The one I considered most had bad deck core problems and loose bulkheads, but I also saw one that seemed quite solid. 

The Express 37 (especially the tall rig versions) is probably the most forgiving of the three boats to sail. Some of the Farr 37's had bulbs added to their keels which really widened the range at which they are good all-around boats. The Frer 36's seem to have narrower grooves and much poorer ergonomics than the other two.

The Express has the most well rounded, albeit minimalist interior of the three. Some of the Farr 37's have had vee berths added making them a close second. I did not like the interior of the Frer's which felt a little crude to me. 

When I was hunting for my boat, I also had the J-35, J36, and Farr 38 on my list. The Farr 38 had the slowest rating of the bunch (and probably is the slowest of the bunch in light air and downwind), but I chose the Farr 38, because I considered it to be the best single-hander of the bunch and have had no problem sailing her to her PHRF rating at a club level (2 thirds, one second and the rest all firsts). 

Of the other choices I would probably lean slightly towards the Express, with the Farr 37 a close second, and the J-35 third. I ended up taking the Frers off of my list on build quality and performance grounds.

Jeff


----------



## bobd43769 (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with Jeff on his comments. I have owned an Express 27 and a Frers 30 and raced against all three for close to 20 years. The build quality on the Express is far superior to the Frers (Carroll Marine). I had to completely rebuild my Frers 30-- complete interior removal, new structural grid, etc.. to make it safe to sail!! My observations are that the Farr is faster than the Frers in light air, but slower in heavier air. The Express seems to be a little better in all conditions.


----------



## Usdivers61 (Jun 26, 2020)

CliffVetter said:


> *Kudos to FARR 37's*
> 
> Can't help with a comparison however I own a 1984 Farr 37, BAD COMPANY INC, that I have owned since March 2002. I am the third owner. I have raced it successfully and won a few races doing so out of a highly competitive Muskegon, Michigan venue. The boat is very safe, very seaworthy and pretty fast. If sailed well there is no reason it wouldn't win every time out. There in lies the caveat. In heavier winds 20-30 plus knts some crew, seven or eight makes this fun to sail but most boats in this category do need this type of crew for racing. Happy to send photo's of what a properly maintained FARR 37 should look like. The bottom line is I highly recommend the FARR 37. High tech boat built in 1983-1984 era, still solid/no warts anywhere per survey in 08. Lots of kevlar mat in hull. Weighs in at 12,200 pounds for a 37'6" boat, with 6200 pounds of that in ballast/keel. Doesn't do anything weird in heavy winds upwind or downwind. I have sailed mine at 13.9 knots downwind under 1 1/2 oz spinnaker in 32-35 knots of wind. Not a bad cruiser either. Cliff Vetter


Hi Cliff, we have a Farr 37 up my way for sale. It is a 1985 model. Can I ask what type of speed and performance you were getting with Bad Company.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Usdivers, but note this is an 11 year old thread. Pretty sure the OP is not still looking.


----------



## Usdivers61 (Jun 26, 2020)

I did realise that, but still was interested in your response.


----------



## Newsailor13 (Jan 18, 2021)

CliffVetter said:


> *Kudos to FARR 37's*
> 
> Can't help with a comparison however I own a 1984 Farr 37, BAD COMPANY INC, that I have owned since March 2002. I am the third owner. I have raced it successfully and won a few races doing so out of a highly competitive Muskegon, Michigan venue. The boat is very safe, very seaworthy and pretty fast. If sailed well there is no reason it wouldn't win every time out. There in lies the caveat. In heavier winds 20-30 plus knts some crew, seven or eight makes this fun to sail but most boats in this category do need this type of crew for racing. Happy to send photo's of what a properly maintained FARR 37 should look like. The bottom line is I highly recommend the FARR 37. High tech boat built in 1983-1984 era, still solid/no warts anywhere per survey in 08. Lots of kevlar mat in hull. Weighs in at 12,200 pounds for a 37'6" boat, with 6200 pounds of that in ballast/keel. Doesn't do anything weird in heavy winds upwind or downwind. I have sailed mine at 13.9 knots downwind under 1 1/2 oz spinnaker in 32-35 knots of wind. Not a bad cruiser either. Cliff Vetter


Do you still have this Dickerson Farr 37?


----------

